# Powerpoint - how do I select all text



## PC Hobbyist

In a powerpoint 2007 presentation, how can I select all the text boxes in the entire presentation to change the text color all at once?

I am only able to select all the text boxes in a single slide to change the text color. 

PS - These are text boxes created via the "drawing" tool (like in MS Word).

I also tried changing the theme to a plain white with black text, but nothing happens.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

*I found the solution*

hey, once again, I'll answer to my own post .

I found this VB Script, that I pasted into Powerpoint and it will change all the text color in the presentation to whatever RGB values you enter when prompted by the macro. It worked like a charm. I have 15 presentations - each with about 70 slides - and now I don't have to go slide by slide to change all the text boxes.

It is from this webpage: http://www.pptfaq.com/FAQ00465.htm
I'll post it here for those who might find it helpful:

 Sub ChangeFontColor()
' This will change the color of all PowerPoint text to the color you specify in RGB below
' It won't affect text in charts, pasted graphics, groups, etc.

Dim R As Integer
Dim G As Integer
Dim B As Integer

R = Val(InputBox("Please input red value"))
G = Val(InputBox("Please input green value"))
B = Val(InputBox("Please input blue value"))

Dim oSld As Slide
Dim oShp As Shape
Dim oShapes As Shapes

For Each oSld In ActivePresentation.Slides
    Set oShapes = oSld.Shapes
    For Each oShp In oShapes
        If oShp.HasTextFrame Then
            If oShp.TextFrame.HasText Then
                oShp.TextFrame.TextRange.Font.Color.RGB = RGB(R, G, B)
            End If
        End If
    Next oShp
Next oSld


End Sub


----------

